# At Mansfield CT Flea!!



## Krakatoa (Mar 24, 2019)

Set up today at Mansfield CT Drive In Flea!!

SPACE Q0


----------



## Barto (Apr 1, 2019)

Nate, that place is like 40 minutes from my house....are you setting up there all summer?

Bart


----------

